# Ski Sundown - 12/31/2007



## Greg (Dec 31, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Monday, 12/31/2007, 8:50 am - 12:45 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut

*Conditions: *Bumps!

*Trip Report: *Great morning on the bumps today and a perfect way to finish out 2007. The 2" of wet snow worked into the bumps nicely. There are two perfect side-by-side lines from the top of the Nor'easter bumps which continue down into Lower Nor'easter. Even the bottom of Nor'easter is improving. Met up with bvibert, powhunter (who launched into the woods at one point :-o), jonnypoach, and even took a few runs with MrMagic. Managed to get on the lift with 03jeff as a single! Also saw Yooper working today. Finally, met Chris Sullivan. Great day. Bumps are in nice shape!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 31, 2007)

excellent day....even though I ate a little pine sap!!!!  Had the new cabrawlers out which feel a lot differeent than the 1080s.....gotta keep working em....yea the top of noreaster was the cats ass when the sun finally came out....also fun hitting the ones on exhibition? full throttle!!!! Gotta pull some strings to make it on wed....but hopefully i can get it together
we missed ya pat...and everyone else!!!

happy new year!!!

steve


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 31, 2007)

Greg, you're on fire man. I'm never catching up to you in days at this point. Thanks for the TR and hope to see you out there on Wednesday!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2007)

powhunter said:


> yea the top of noreaster was the cats ass when the sun finally came out....
> 
> steve



Is the Cats ass good?  It must be a Connecticut term..:-o


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2007)

Great day to be out for sure.  It would have been nicer if we had gotten more snow like was forecasted,but it was still damn fine sking.  I wish I didn't have to cut it short to work...


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is the Cats ass good?  It must be a Connecticut term..:-o


Must be. :lol:  My dad has been saying that for as long as I can remember.  Among many other colorful, interesting phrases that would make you go :-?.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2007)

powhunter said:


> excellent day....even though I ate a little pine sap!!!!  Had the new cabrawlers out which feel a lot differeent than the 1080s.....gotta keep working em....yea the top of noreaster was the cats ass when the sun finally came out....also fun hitting the ones on exhibition? full throttle!!!! Gotta pull some strings to make it on wed....but hopefully i can get it together
> we missed ya pat...and everyone else!!!
> 
> happy new year!!!
> ...



HNY, Steve! You definitely didn't seem as dialed on the 'Brawlers as you normally are on the 1080s.



MRGisevil said:


> Greg, you're on fire man. I'm never catching up to you in days at this point. Thanks for the TR and hope to see you out there on Wednesday!



Not a race or competition. I'll be settling back into a normal ski schedule this week. Had Christmas week off and since the bumps were set up early, tried to hit 'em as much as possible. See you Wednesday. Still looking at 3-6" tomorrow. Should be great!

Maybe a vid later tonight...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2007)

severine said:


> Must be. :lol:  My dad has been saying that for as long as I can remember.  Among many other colorful, interesting phrases that would make you go :-?.





Haha I guess the Cats ass is kind of like the Bees Knees..which is similar to mad steezy..


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 31, 2007)

i took my last run at 6 PM things are getting firm! with a little luck some snow in the near future? i hope so  as always good skiing with everyone


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2007)

*High Res Video*

High res:

*12/31/2007*

Great way to finish out the year. Happy New Year Sundown Bump Crew!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> High res:
> 
> *12/31/2007*
> 
> Great way to finish out the year. Happy New Year Sundown Bump Crew!



Nice work as usual Greg.  I liked the use of slow-mo a few times to sync up to the music as well as scene changes in the beginning that matched the music.  Cool tune too, another group that I've been meaning to use in my vids...

Oh yeah, the skiing looked damn good too!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

damn fine skiing greg.....excellent a&e which is keeping your upper body more still!!!

jonnypoach gets the  velveeta award for those backscratchers lol!!


steve


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2008)

crap you werent exaggerating when you said they were really nice yesterday.  Upper noreaster looked like candy in that vid.  Great job guys.

dude, you must have like 9 or 10 sundown vids now.  :smile:


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, you must have like 9 or 10 sundown vids now.  :smile:



I know. :roll: The same angles are camera locations are getting a bit old. I'll probably do one more night session vid and that will be it for the Sundown vids. They must be geting tiring to watch.... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> They must be geting tiring to watch.... :lol:



Nah, I think they're great!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know. :roll: The same angles are camera locations are getting a bit old. I'll probably do one more night session vid and that will be it for the Sundown vids. They must be geting tiring to watch.... :lol:




what?????  blasphemy.  maybe for people who dont ski there but the hell with them.  I love watching them.  All of them.  If you stop making them, then i'm gonna take over.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> what?????  blasphemy.  maybe for people who dont ski there but the hell with them.  I love watching them.  All of them.  If you stop making them, then i'm gonna take over.



Just kidding. I was trying to get a rise out of you... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just kidding. I was trying to get a rise out of you... :lol:



ok cause i love the sundown stoke.  

but just in case, i was just messing around with windows movie maker and i think i have a decent grasp of it.  i just threw together a quick highlight of vids from this year.  wasnt hard to do at all.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> i just threw together a quick highlight of vids from this year.



Well......post it!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well......post it!



it would just be re-runs of brians and your clips.  I used them as practice and just made highlight vid of myself.  lol, vain as hell i guess but that wasnt the reason.  just wanted to try out movie maker and i used myself as the "target" more or less.  although, i did try to add music but it ended up being a beastie boy overlay of the existing songs.  pretty damn ugly.  couldnt find a way to get around the existing soundtracks.  obviously, thats wont be a problem when using my own raw videos.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> i did try to add music but it ended up being a beastie boy overlay of the existing songs.  pretty damn ugly.  couldnt find a way to get around the existing soundtracks.  obviously, thats wont be a problem when using my own raw videos.



Tools --> Audio Levels


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> it would just be re-runs of brians and your clips.  I used them as practice and just made highlight vid of myself.  lol, vain as hell i guess but that wasnt the reason.  just wanted to try out movie maker and i used myself as the "target" more or less.  although, i did try to add music but it ended up being a beastie boy overlay of the existing songs.  pretty damn ugly.  couldnt find a way to get around the existing soundtracks.  obviously, thats wont be a problem when using my own raw videos.





Greg said:


> Tools --> Audio Levels



Or... Make sure you're in Timeline mode (instead of Stroyboard, click on "Show Timeline" above where you combine the clips together) and that the Video section is expanded (click on the little + button next to the word Video to the left of the Timeline if it's there which will show the Transition and Audio associated with the video clips).  From there you can right-click on the Audio section of each clip and select Mute.  This method is helpful if you want to leave in the audio from some clips, but not others...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2008)

*YouTubage*

Just getting around to getting this YouTubed:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

Slacker... :roll:


----------

